# BRAND NEW CONTEST ends may 12



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all,
I know you have done many contests but this is a new one. There are many different categories for all your horses to go into so here they are:

Body Features
1. Best conformation
2. Longest Mane
3. Longest Tail
4. Best markings
5. Shortest Horse/pony
6. Tallest horse/pony
7. Best hug

Riding
8. Best presented walk
9. Best presented trot
10. Best presented canter
11. Best presented gallop
12. Best presented jump
13. Best presented jog
14. Best presented lope
14. Best jump position
15. Best vault photo

Random
16. Best eye shot
17. Best action shot
18. Best mean horse shot
19. Best kind horse shot
20. Best friend shot
21. Best kids pony
22. Best edited shot
23. Best party pony
24. Best trick pony

Breeds
25. Best looking Qh
26. Best looking Arab
27. Best looking Tb
28. Best looking warmblood
29. Best looking fresion
30. Best half breeds
31. Best cross breeds

Best Things
32. Best looks
33. Best mates
34. Best breed
35. Best foal/yearling

The rules are:
1. either you must of taken the picture or be in it
2. you must have the category it is in
3. you must have FUN 
4. Last is that each person can have up to 2 pics from each category
(If more than 2 in a category it won't be judged)


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing! Will post pics later! )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope it's ok to use the same horse in some of the catagories. First is Longest Mane, second is Longest Tail, third is Best markings, Fourth is Best action shot, Fifth is Best friend shot, and last is Best foal/yearling.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Meanest horse- out of order, sorry. Does a donkey count? xD









Looks fun!

2. Longest Mane









(not the same horse)









4. Best markings









same horse










5. Shortest Horse/Pony. Little Feather, 22.5" Dwarf miniature horse.









7. best hug

















16. Best eye shot









18. Best mean horse (does a donkey count? LOL)

21. Best kids pony. Robin, a 13 year old shetlandXminiature therapy pony.









26. best looking Arabian









27. Best looking TB
Regal, rescued OTTB, 5 years old.









Noah, 17.3hh OTTB









35. Best Foal/Yearling

1 week old miniature mule- Tempest!









Peppin, 7 month old rescued OTTB colt. 14.3hh!!!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Here we go*

Here are my entries:

Best Marking: Dreamer. She has the Fela sportswear symbol on her forehead.










Best Presented Trot: Annie










Best Presented Canter: Annie










Best Presented Gallop: Annie










Best Jump Position: Annie and I










Best Eye Shot: Tia










Best Action Shot: Rebel and Sky










Best Mean Horse: Rebel and Shorty










Best Kind Horse & Best Hug: Me and Dreamer










Best Edit: Tia










Best Arab: Dreamer










Best Thoroughbred: Cannon










Best Warmblood: Rebel










Best Foal: Rebel










Wow that's a lot.


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

My first entry is my grulla gelding, Dusty, for best QH. My second is my Appaloosa gelding, Pie, who recently passed away, for best looks.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I am submitting my horse Clementine, and her buddy Edgar for best friends  Edgar the Cat loved to sit on clementine in the winter and warm himself in her thick fur. He would come riding with me, too. And clementine enjoyed the company very much so - when riding, if she saw Edgar coming, she would stop and wait until the cat was up in saddle before moving on


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

subbing so I can enter when I get home


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh! I am also going to enter the same horse. Clementine, as the tallest horse - at 17.5 HH, she's a pretty tall girl


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

1-best action
2-best action#2
3 left-best conformation (APHA mare Stingers Cricket)
4 right-best edited
5 left-best friends shot (Arabella and her friend Domino)
6 right-best friends shot #2 (Arabella and her boyfriend Cutter 
7-best gallop
8 left-best gallop#2
9 right-best kind horse
10-best looks (also APHA mare Stingers Cricket)


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

few more sorry first is Best Quarter Horse (my mare Arabella AKA Jacquelines Honey AQHA mare after a good workout) and second is best kids pony (Claire and Domino)


----------



## savyrose (Apr 10, 2012)

*Body Features:*


Longest tail-









Shortest Horse (30 inch miniature horse)-










*Random*

Best action shot (the boys getting down and dirty)-









Best friends shot (these guys are always together!)










*Breeds*

Best looking QH-


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

Best presented canter 










Best presented canter 2









Best action shot









Longest Tail









Best Hug









Best eye Shot









Best Mates









Best looking thoroughbred 









Sorry for so many pictures


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Horses4Healing you Arab is amazing  I have 1 Arab pony and cross bred Arab-qhorse and about a hundred more breeds. Keep it coming guys they are great and donkeys do count. There will be. Winner for each category so you all have a very good chance at winning Also if you win you can get an edit for your favorite picture that you entered good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Body Features: First picture is best markings. Second pic is Best hug.

















Riding: First Picture is best presented trot.









Random: First pic best eye shot. Second picture best friend shot.

















Breeds: Best cross breed. Victress, Lipp/TB.









Best Things: Best Breed, Andalusian. They are one of the sweetest breeds I have come across, and are SO talented!!!








Best Look.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I hope you like mine!! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) Best trot







2) Best action shot #1







3) Best action shot #2







4) Best hug







5) Best Quarter Horse







6) Best looks







7) Best gallop #1







8) Best gallop #2







9) Best edited


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Body Features*
1. Best conformation:
*Angie's Song: 2y TB filly









* 2. Longest Mane:
*Took me an hour and a half to do this!*









6. Tallest horse/pony
*Gulliver, 7y rescued PMU foal. He's 18.2hh








* 
*Riding*
11. Best presented gallop
*Purple Barbie: 4y TB Mare








*
*Random*
16. Best eye shot









17. Best action shot









19. Best kind horse shot
*Angelina and Kodi, rescued PMU mare and foal








* 
*Breeds*
25. Best looking Qh
*Harley, rescued from a feed lot









Another shot of Harley








*
26. Best looking Arab
*Mikey








*
27. Best looking Tb
*Gold Master: 3y TB gelding







*

31. Best cross breeds:
*Kachina, rescued draft cross mare








* 
*Best Things*
32. Best looks
*Ocho; rescued PMU foal








* 
34. Best breed
*Thoroughbreds are by far one of the best breeds of horses I've come in contact with!
Heres me with two racers I exercise/








*
35. Best foal/yearling
*Rescued PMU foals








*​


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

The 1st one is for Best action shot.
The 2nd one is for Best trick pony.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

best hug


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

uuuhhhhh sorry wrong contest


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

best hug








best trot


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

hey nvmd about the wrong contest thing. i was just momentarily confused. count my entries.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

My entries!!!! :lol:
in this order

9. Best presented trot
15. Best vault photo
12. Best presented jump
22. Best edited shot (1)
10. Best presented canter (1)
10. Best presented canter (2)
16. Best eye shot
22. Best edited shot (2)
17. Best action shot


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

*Best Looking TB- ACE!*














*Best Kids pony**- This is Stormy he's the best kids horse he's a gentle giant and a very kind old soul*


----------



## crazyhattricks (Feb 2, 2012)

20. Best Friend Shot








This is my QH Blondy. This was taken shortly after she had a severe injury, she got her hoof caught in the front grill of her stall. It resulted in an atrophied shoulder muscle from nerve damage. Im happy to say though that shes 90% healed!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are my entries:
Best Presented Trot:
















Best kid's pony









Best conformation









Best Edit


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've got more! Sorry 

Okay first is best conformation (Dusty)

Second is best markings, showing Frosty's medicine hat

Third is best presented walk (didn't have anyone to take pictures of me on him, hope it counts)

Fourth is Best eye shot #1

Fifth is best eye shot #2

Sixth is best friend shot

Seventh is best foal/yearling. Frosty turned 1 on March 4th


----------



## HighCountryPleasure (May 12, 2012)

For Best Edited part of the competiton


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

any results yet? I'm impatient...lol


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Knock, knock!!


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

*Crescent*

Longest tail.


----------



## CowboyGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

Here my horse Andy who has a really long mane and tail which is still growing.


----------

